# do i need heater for my crystal red shrimps??



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

title says all, im just wondering if the crs will die without heater in the winter??


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

most likely IMO?

You don't want the temperature to fluctuate too much. I guess that also depends how well heated your house is too.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

To give you an idea of the basement temps. My setup is in the basement. I have central air here.

My summer AC settings are 27C and the basement is ~18-19C
My winter heat settings are 20-21C and basement is ~16-17C

My basement temps shift very slowly and are rather stable. I can't say for ground floor or 2nd floor temp changes as I've always had my setup in the basement. 

If the winter time I do use a heater.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. Often times my basement is cooler in summer than the winter, because of the AC.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BillD said:


> Interesting. Often times my basement is cooler in summer than the winter, because of the AC.


Pending how high the AC or outside temp is. You are correct the basement is cooler but I have my AC set very high and it has be unusually hot this summer. Prevoius years I've had my AC set in the 24C range and yes the basement was colder. Those temps I posted reflect during the last heatwave a cuple weeks ago where it was something like 40+ for a few days and the basement slowly warmed up with my high AC setting to save energy and money.

I should note my hydroponics setup is in the same room as my laundry room so the CFL lighting along with the once in a while use of the clothes dryer would bring the temp up a little.


----------

